# cages + computer = 1lb?



## ktam (Apr 17, 2008)

so my bike weighed 16.2lbs at the shop with pedals but after i brought it home and added 2 carbon fiber cages (can't be more than 30g ea) + sigma bc1606L w/ cadence, it now weighs 17.2lbs.. 

i find it difficult to believe the addition of cages + comp would tack on an extra pound. i dont have a gram-scale so there's no way for me to weigh this brick of a computer.. but do cyclecomputers w/ cadence normally tack on so much weight?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

These weights came from the same scale?


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Seems to me either:

you have an accurate scale and should be able to find out what it weighs....for example, can you do some testing with different objects with known weights?

or

your scale isn't accurate, and therefore the number is incorrect; don't worry about it.

or

the shop had an incorrect scale from the start.


I really wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ktam (Apr 17, 2008)

the weights initially came from different scales, but when i brought the bike back for some minor adjustments yesterday, the bike store's scale gave me the same reading mine did.

i really enjoy the bike so the weight isnt really that big of a deal to me, it just came as a bit of a surprise that those few things i added put on an extra pound of weight.


----------



## roadscrape (Apr 22, 2008)

Was your bike weighed on a really humid, damp day? Or a really dry, cold air day?
Maybe your bike absorbed moisture and gained weight! Hey, my girlfriend uses that excuse all the time!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

It just doesn't make sense to me, but same scale weights with only the changes you mentioned can't lie.

Two "heavy" cages are at most 150 gm. Your's are probably lighter, say 100 max (probably less)

On weight weenies I don't see any computers + mount for more than 200 grams, most are less than 100.

You're looking at a max of 350 grams, only 3/4 lb... more likely 200, or less than 1/2 pound.

Screws? Tape? Zip Ties? The only way to settle it is to take the stuff off and re-weigh, but that's probably not worth it. I'll bet the original weight was somehow off.


----------



## ktam (Apr 17, 2008)

i thought about removing the items i added, but the thought of cutting off the zip ties and having to reattach everything was just too tedious. 

as roadscrape added, its probably just moisture absorbed into the carbon fiber =)


----------



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

*1lb*

that 1lb could prove to be pretty valuable. i would ditch the cages and cyclometer. personally, i would rather dehydrate and not know how far from home i am when i pass out then have that extra pound. :thumbsup:

(and you use zip ties.....that's your weight problem. you must use boar's hair. much lighter)


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

for comparison...
2 CF cages w/bolts @20g = 40g
Garmind Edge 705 w/mounts, zip ties, magnets, cadence sensor = 160g

200g is less than half a pound...


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

No, most bike computers with a cadence option don't weigh that much, and I highly doubt that your carbon cages with bolts and grease will not tip the scales at all. Most bikes are weighed without pedals (pedals being a personal preference - the other being a saddle).

Most bikes are weighed with no cages, but with the bolts included. Do you have a saddle bag? Of the four - computer, cages, saddlebag, and pedals, the pedals are the heaviest, with the saddle bag being the second heaviest.

Even a pair of very heavy cages (aluminum) and four bolts (aluminum) are rarely over 175 grams.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

If you are really serious about keeping an eye on weight and comparing different components before you add to your bike, I recommend the Table Top Gram Scale.
It weighs in gms. or lbs. and is very accurate.
Large digital readout to 3 decimal places.
Can be had online for about $49
Also great for weighing packages for postage.

They also make the Alpine Digital Scale that allow you to weigh things by hanging, which is great for weighing your bike and weighing your wheels.
Little pricey at $59.99.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

The bike had to have been weighed without pedals to get the first weight. Even heavy computers can't weigh more than a half pound. If you are watching your bikes weight, use a wired computer. They are a quite a bit lighter.
I go without. When I ride on my own I don't care how fast I'm going, and I know all the distances on local routes. When I'm with a group, I'll ask if I'm curious. It's not really a weight issue, but it does save me 100 gms, and that ain't bad either.


----------

